# Bump fire



## Hudson69 (Sep 27, 2010)

Has anyone else heard of this; there are youtube videos...




 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcoBknLEbxM&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELol1dHjHEE&feature=related

It is spray and pray but these are unmodified guns throwing rounds down range as fast as full auto; when they can keep it up.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like it's just letting the recoil handle the trigger reset & pull...  Fast, but I don't see a huge practical application for it.  I'd also suspect a lot of semi-autos are likely to jam doing it, because that recoil energy is part of the ejection & loading process.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 27, 2010)

I dunno, Iv'e bump fired an AK, and it never jammed. The wood fore-grip gets too hot to hold after a couple mags tho.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 27, 2010)

Fun.

Not Accurate.

Expensive.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not hard with a little practice...I've done it with an AR and an AK.

Other than making lots of noise and getting looks from the other people at the range (which admittedly is kinda fun ), it's not really practical for anything.


----------

